# 194.3 Pound Yellowfin Tuna



## Croaker Killer (Dec 30, 2007)

Fishing with team Jaded. Head out of Mississippi River at 7:30 AM, fished all day, caught group, big Mingos, & at 2:30 hooked yellowfin tuna. It took 3 hours of fighting to get this fish in. Rough as hell, but it was still a great day!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful fish. I'll be down there in a few weeks, please save me some


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, I cant wait to hook into one of those.:bowdown


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job :hungry


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great!:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that is a beautiful thang!!!!!!:toast

Man I cant wait for my first.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Dam I didn't think Barney could reel in a fish that big with is rib injury's. NIce fish guy's :clap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Thas a stud. Congrats


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn Barney you didn't poke him in the blow hole did you?

Sig


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice yellowfin:bowdown


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

WHAT A FATTIE


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

How do the big tuna taste in comparison to smaller ones?



Thanks,



Dplantmann


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dplantmann (2/3/2008)*How do the big tuna taste in comparison to smaller ones?


MUCH better, in my opinion. you get fatter fillets from it, which makes for cooking a better steak (which should be RARE!!, and is much easier to achieve that temperature when you can sear the sides and leave the inside still pulsating)


----------



## GeNeGo8 (Oct 4, 2007)

NICE YELLOW BRO.:letsdrink


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Dplantmann (2/3/2008)*How do the big tuna taste in comparison to smaller ones?
> ...




Cook? Yuck. Just sprinkle with some sesame sauce and then dip in soy sauce. That's ALL you need.



BTW, that's a VERY nice YFT!


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

damn...thats a biggun!\


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

congrats


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

what a beast wish i had a slice or too for some sushi


----------



## skeeter20 (Nov 7, 2007)

That is a damn nice fish...great catch fellas


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

thats a super nice fish!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish - congratulations. I bet you were done after that one.:bowdown


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn ! Is all that comes to mind....congrats...:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome Tuna man! Congrats for sure! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

That's insane!!! Keep up the good work!! NICE!!!


----------

